# How Many Books On Your Fire?



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

My Kindle Fire 8.9 is supposed to be arriving tomorrow. (crossing fingers!) I was wondering if there would be a problem loading all my cookbooks on it. I think I have around 250 on my K2 - some purchased but many free. Would that slow down the Fire? Does anyone else have that many books on it? Otherwise I suppose I will have to look through all of them to see which ones are worthy to keep on the Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new Fire!  Hope it arrives safely and on time!

I don't keep many books on my Fire, as it's not my primary device, but I think it should be able to hold 250 cookbooks with no problem.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it's a little like apples and oranges but. . . .

The PW has 2GB of storage and holds 1100 books.

Amazon doesn't say specifically how many the Fire holds, but it could of course also have apps and videos and such.  Videos will take up a lot of space, apps not so much but arguably more than books.  Still with even just 16GB, 250 shouldn't be a problem -- even if they have color illustrations.

To get a more accurate idea, pick several of them at random and go to the book page and see how big the file is.  Then extrapolate from there.

I think you'll probably be fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On a Fire HD, you can swipe down from the top, and then tap on "More..." > Device > Storage.  The Fire will scan its storage and tell you how much space each category is taking up.

I currently have 54 books on my Fire, only one a cookbook, and the Fire says I'm using 1.6 GB.  I have 27.1 GB available for data on my 32GB Fire HD8.9.  That also includes my Newstand, not sure what's on there right now.

I have 3.9 GB of Apps & Games, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

chipotle said:


> My Kindle Fire 8.9 is supposed to be arriving tomorrow. (crossing fingers!) I was wondering if there would be a problem loading all my cookbooks on it. I think I have around 250 on my K2 - some purchased but many free. Would that slow down the Fire? Does anyone else have that many books on it? Otherwise I suppose I will have to look through all of them to see which ones are worthy to keep on the Fire.


Being the resident cookbook collector, I can guarantee that 250 cookbooks will not strain the Fire. I have over 1900 e-cookbooks and they only take up 1.37GB. But I store them on my Kindle for PC app.
If I remember right the Fire HD has at least 2-3 times the memory of the K2.
Oh and on my fire I have over 1600 books and am only using .95GB Less than 1 GB. 
You should be golden.

Enjoy your new fire.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone - being better able to access all my cookbooks was a big reason I bought the Fire. I think I will start adding them slowly and will keep checking how many GB they take. I went back and checked and I have 291 on Kindle for PC. I don't keep them on my K2 anymore.

That will be wonderful if I can keep as many as I want on the Fire. More reasons to buy new cookbooks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

chipotle said:


> That will be wonderful if I can keep as many as I want on the Fire. More reasons to buy new cookbooks.


Well, there IS a physical limit at some point. 

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

One thing to consider about using the Fire for your cookbooks is that you don't have the Collections functionality on the Fires.  With that many cookbooks, I imagine you've got them organized them into collections on your regular Kindle.  I do like reading them better on the large color screen though.

I don't have near that many cookbooks, but I wish we could do a trans-book search (instead of just being able to do a Find from within each book), for when I want to find a certain recipe but can't remember which book it was in. 

I almost started a thread a while back asking what tips people have for using their e-cookbooks. They are kind of awkward to use for me. It seems like there must be some clever ways to take advantage of the e-format that I haven't thought of.  I've thought about highlighting the TOCs of all of them so I would have a list of all recipes in a file that could be searched, but I haven't tried that since all highlights from all books are in only one file and I don't know if that would just mess everything up.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean Dragle. When I first got my Kindle, I bought a lot of cookbooks thinking it would help me save room in the bookcases. But I notice I don't use them as often as the printed cookbooks. In fact when I recently went through the Kindle cookbooks I found some cookbooks I forgot I had purchased. sigh I would also love a way to search them all to find a particular recipe I'd tried and liked.

Lately what I do to get the most out of my cookbooks is to pick a cookbook for each week and try a few new recipes out of it. When I find a recipe we really like, I will print it out and keep it in a master notebook of favorites, divided by recipe type. I either have to type up the recipe or do a google search and see if it is online somewhere. I do highlight recipes that look interesting in each Kindle cookbook but that is as far as I've gotten.

I hope once the Fire arrives I can find a way to get more out of my ecookbooks.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I only have 38 books on my Fire, because awhile back, I lost the device and had it deregistered, so started over with books ON the device.  I have cookbooks but have never used them.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

I have 45 books and 24 audiobooks on my Kindle Fire.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have about 200+ Cookbooks on my Fire. I love having them there because the pictures of the food are in color. YUM.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm definitely going to use my cookbooks a lot more on the Fire and I also love the color photos! I only have about 50 on there now and I am now trying to sort them using a free collections app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

While I don't like the collections apps that are out there, I think for cookbooks, they might work.  The thing I hate most about say, the Kindle Fire Department's app is that it won't save your position in the book; you have to "goto" the location.  That wouldn't matter so much with a cookbook...

Betsy


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone read "regular" books on the 8.9 Fire?  Or do you use it mostly for cookbooks, magazines, movies, etc.?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I read basically every book on the Fire (with a few exceptions for dead tree books that I still haven't read, but own.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I read basically every book on the Fire (with a few exceptions for dead tree books that I still haven't read, but own.


I guess I'm asking if anyone finds the 8.9 Fire too big or heavy to read on.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't read any books on my Fire HD 8.9 except a magazine subscription I have and a few cookbooks (I was putting all of the cookbooks on my netbook with the App for PC, but the hard drive corrupted and I can't use it right now).  I have a KK (Kindle Keyboard) that I read all of my books on.  I didn't get the Fire for regular reading and have never tried to read a book on it.

As far as the question about if the Fire is too big or heavy to read on I wouldn't think so, I have both the e-ink reader and the Fire in the Amazon covers and they don't feel much different in weight to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read on my Fire from time to time.  I generally read on my PW but sometimes I pick the Fire because it's handy or the PW battery needs charging.  I prefer the PW because it is lighter, but the Fire's weight doesn't stop me from using it, it's more that battery life.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I love the size for reading!  With the Amazon cover it is so sleek it doesn't seem all that heavy.  obviously it is heavier than a Kindle..


----------

